

Best and Worst Jobs for 2012 - Kopion
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303772904577336230132805276.html?mod=rss_Todays_Most_Popular

======
eli_gottlieb
Funny: most new software engineers I know didn't have the bad experience I
did, but neither have they proclaimed it the Best Job Ever.

